
Ferret – A Hard Real-Time Clojure for Lisp Machines - jonnybgood
http://nakkaya.com/2016/06/10/ferret-a-hard-real-time-clojure-for-lisp-machines/
======
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11877001](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11877001)

------
kimi
What I would love would be to have different back-ends, so e.g. you could
target Go.

------
justaaron
cool stuff! love the memory pool concept

